# Cracking CWC Royal Marines Divers watch just in !!



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

All my hard working months of web browsing during busy times at work and ignoring my hungry kids at dinner time has paid off!

I just thought I'd share this rather unselfish Christmas present to myself - I still have a couple of quid to spare for some presents, but may get a proper fitting Nato...

Kids, all my watches are coming to you when I pop my clogs, but until then I know you enjoy looking at me wearing them!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for showing us that watch; as an aside, I always find it amusing just how often people leave the plastic film on the back of their new watch permanently in place. :laugh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> Thanks for showing us that watch; as an aside, I always find it amusing just how often people leave the plastic film on the back of their new watch permanently in place. :laugh:


 there have been members asking where to buy the "plastic film" disks. they might stop the wrist iratation. some people get. vin


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, I hadn't thought of that, vinn. Good point.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

That's a cracker & a lovely patina on the dial - can I ask where you managed to score this one?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes a very nice watch, well done


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice looking watch indeed :thumbsup:


----------

